
Seattle lab uncovered Washington's coronavirus outbreak by defying federal regs - Willson50
https://theweek.com/speedreads/901405/seattle-lab-uncovered-washingtons-coronavirus-outbreak-only-after-defying-federal-regulators
======
haecceity
How now? Where are you lovers of democracy transparency and accountability? If
this happened in China we would hear all of the failures of authoritarian
government. Where are those wise men now?

